# OP7 mit S7-200 verbinden



## Mondi (29 Mai 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander, will s7-200 mit OP7 verbinden. Kann aber die op7 nicht erreichen. OP7 hat IF1B 9,6 Adresse 3, S7-200 hat Adresse 2 PPI und PC hat Adresse 0. Versuche es seriell von Com1 nach IF1A und jedesmal kommt der Fehler:
"Die unter Steuerung-Protokoll-Parameter projektierte Schnittstellenphysik ist bei der Hardwarevariante des angeschlossenen Gerätes nicht möglich."
Kann jemand helfen oder hat ein Projekt welche da rein paßt.


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2010)

Also zunächst mal:
Das OP7 gab es in drei Ausführungen, also welche Bestellnummer hat dein Gerät?

Grundsätzlich lässt die Meldung darauf schließen, das du die S5-Variante hast,
oder die Verbindungseinstellungen nicht korrekt sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mondi (31 Mai 2010)

*Zeitschaltuhr*

Bin jetzt auch schon so weit und hab gemerkt das ich das falsche OP7 hatte. Hab mir ein OP7-DP besorgt. Kann es jetzt auch erreichen und will es mit einem Kabel Sub-D 9-polig eins zu eins mit meiner S7-224 verbinden. Mein eigentliches Vorhaben ist eine Zeitschaltuhr, an der ich die Schaltzeiten am OP 7 eingeben kann. Es ist sicher ein nicht unübliches Vorhaben. Hat sich schon einmal jemand darin versucht und hat vielleicht schon fertige Bausteine.


----------



## PN/DP (31 Mai 2010)

*Zerstörungsgefahr*



Mondi schrieb:


> Hab mir ein OP7-DP besorgt. Kann es jetzt auch erreichen und will es mit einem Kabel Sub-D 9-polig eins zu eins mit meiner S7-224 verbinden.


Das mache auf *keinen* Fall! Deine CPU224 und/oder das OP7 könnten kaputt gehen.
Benutze ein MPI- oder Profibus-Kabel. Nur die Pins 3 und 8 eins zu eins verbinden!

Wenn man unbekannte Geräte verbinden will, dann gehört sich zuerst ein Blick in die Handbücher auf die Schnittstellenbelegungen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Mondi (13 Juni 2010)

*S7-200 mit OP7 verbinden*

Kann jetzt meine CPU S7-224 mit Profi-Bus-Kabel über PPI erreichen und hab auch mein OP7-DP seriell bestückt, aber irgendwie reden die beiden nicht miteinander. Welches Kabel sollte ich einsetzen? Kennt jemand die genaue Steckerbelegung?


----------



## PN/DP (14 Juni 2010)

*Stecker, Kabel und Steckleitungen für PPI*



Mondi schrieb:


> Kann jetzt meine CPU S7-224 mit Profi-Bus-Kabel über PPI erreichen und hab auch mein OP7-DP seriell bestückt, aber irgendwie reden die beiden nicht miteinander.


Am OP7-DP mußt Du die 9-polige Schnittstelle *IF1B* benutzen und in ProTool entsprechend parametrieren.
Die Netzparameter müssen in ProTool und STEP7-Micro/WIN übereinstimmen (Baudrate, HSA).
Alle 4 DIL-Schalter am OP7-DP müssen auf OFF stehen.





Mondi schrieb:


> Welches Kabel sollte ich einsetzen? Kennt jemand die genaue Steckerbelegung?


Siehe meinen Beitrag über Dir. Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


PN/DP schrieb:


> Benutze ein MPI- oder Profibus-Kabel. Nur die Pins 3 und 8 eins zu eins verbinden!


Also nochmal: Pins 3 mit 3, 8 mit 8 und Schirm mit Schirm verbinden. Man braucht 9-polig-Sub-D-Stecker male.
Die genaue Steckerbelegung steht in den Gerätehandbüchern.
S7-200 Systemhandbuch
Operator Panel OP7, OP17 Gerätehandbuch

geeignete Stecker, Kabel und Steckleitungen siehe Siemens Katalog ST 80, SIMATIC HMI

Profibus-Stecker für S7-200 mit 90°-Kabelabgang
6ES7 972-0BA12-0XA0 ohne PG-Buchse
6ES7 972-0BB12-0XA0 mit PG-Buchse

6GK1 500-0EA02 Profibus-Stecker mit axialem 180°-Kabelabgang für OP7

oder PROFIBUS Steckleitung 6XV1 830-1C...
fertig konfektioniert, mit zwei Sub-D-Steckern, 9-polig beidseitig terminiert

oder MPI-Kabel 5m ohne Busabschlußwiderstände
6ES7 901-0BF00-0AA0

Passende Profibus-Stecker gibt es auch kostengünstiger bei anderen Herstellern, z.B. ERNI.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Mondi (18 Juni 2010)

*Uhr zum OP7 übertragen*

Hallo Leute, hab jetzt mit eurer Hilfe die Kommunikation hergestellt.
Das nächste Problem wäre die Uhrzeit im Op7 darzustellen. Hab Read RTC ins VB0 geschickt und mit MoveB + BCD_I nach VB1-4 . Nur wie und in welchem Format schicke ich jetzt Datum und Zeit ins OP7 mit Protool.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Juni 2010)

Der Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit-SPS" ist geeignet. Damit wird die Uhr des OP7 synchronisiert.
Schau Dir mal diese Beiträge an:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23806895

Gruß
Harald


----------

